# 29 Days in flower,Fan Leaves yellowing..



## rebel (Nov 29, 2013)

White Widows, 4 Nirvanas, 1 Dinafem
29 Days in flower,Fan Leaves yellowing on 2 Nirvanas. The Dinafem is the nicest color,no yellowing.

Ive had several of the large fan leaves at bottom and 3/4 up yellowing
Too much to suit me with over another month to go until harvest.

im feeding jacks classic 10-30-20, the buds look wonderful.

should i give em more nitrogen ?

sorry no pics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2013)

might want to give a dose of your vegging nutes then go back to the flowering nutes.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2013)

This is the bloom booster, correct?

I did a quick look up and found this


> Manganese, Iron, Copper, Boron, Zinc and Molybdenum are the trace or micronutrients. All Jack's Classic® products contain these trace elements.



I did not see if or how much Magnesium is in Jacks. The strain that is yellowing may need more Mg then the others. Since no pics I would check  here 

hXXp://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/plant_abuse_guide.php 

to see if you can find a corresponding picture to help.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 30, 2013)

It depends on your medium and how often you feed, but I would be inclined to agree with PC here. Some plants need more of certain nutes than others.


----------



## rebel (Nov 30, 2013)

here we go pics, it had the lower fans completely yellowed and i removed them since they were ready to drop .

if its N def.  what should i give it ? currently jacks 10-30-20


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2013)

That's pretty yellow for 4 weeks in. I have 5 that are 4 weeks today and no yellowing at all. How often are you feeding?  I use different nutrients (GH 3 Part) so I am not familiar with what you are using.


----------



## rebel (Nov 30, 2013)

Jacks Classic 10-30-20 Bloom

Total Nitrogen (N)10%
 5% ammoniacal nitrogen
 5% nitrate nitrogen
 Available Phosphate (P2O5)30%
 Soluble Potash (K2O)20%
 Magnesium (Mg)2.03%
 2.03% water soluble magnesium (Mg)
Boron (B)0.0068%
Copper (Cu)0.0036%
0.0036% chelated copper (Cu)
Iron (Fe)0.05%
0.05% chelated iron (Fe)
Manganese (Mn)0.025%
0.025% chelated manganese (Mn)
Molybdenum (Mo)0.0009%
Zinc (Zn)0.0025%
0.0025% chelated zinc (Zn)


1/2 tsp.=62.5 ppm
1 tsp.=125 ppm
1 tbspn.=375 ppm

i been giving 1tsp. should i double it ?


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2013)

Is the bloom the only thing you are feeding with?  Like I said I am not familiar with any nutrients except GH 3 part.


----------



## stinkyelements (Nov 30, 2013)

I just don't think Jacks nutes are enough or formulated for MJ. It is a good product and can be used but I just think you'll deal with issues. Do you know the ppm's or ph when you water?


----------



## rebel (Dec 1, 2013)

Is the bloom the only thing you are feeding with? yes
Do you know the ppm's or ph when you water? no


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2013)

I would recommend doubling the dosage at every feed or doubling the feedings. The ppm per tsp, is that per gallon of water? per liter? How often do you feed and water?


----------



## 7thG (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Jacks either but I think your plants just look hungry. I would double your dosage. Do you have any other nutes you can give it too, like for veg. Like I said I'm not familiar with Jacks products so I would be careful if you decide to double your dosage. What do the bottle recommend?


----------



## 7thG (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm doing some research on Jacks Classic and I'm not positive but I think I read in another forum that your supposed to add 1 tblsp BloomBooster and 1 tblsp of Jacks All Purpose so maybe your Jacks isn't supposed to be a stand alone all in one deal. Do you have the All Purpose too?

This is what I'm reading

hxxp://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/379649-best-way-use-jacks-classic.html


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2013)

Add 1 tsp blackstrap molasses per gallon of water/nutes back. and get something t check the ph with I think its a little high.


----------



## rebel (Dec 3, 2013)

7th, youre correct. I read the same. 
Ozzy, i dont have a ph meter (recommend me one)

according to directions, - every 7to14 days. I been giving a tsp every 5 days.
Yesterday i gave them a tbl spoon per gallon water.
Doubled up, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## rebel (Dec 3, 2013)

No, i dont have any all purpose Jack's 20-20-20
Dont make a lot of sense as the Jacks Bloom is 10-30-20, should of just got the all purpose 20-20-20.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 4, 2013)

Thats not made for mj... can you get your hand on some gh or similar two part mix?

whats the ph of the run off?

Use dolomite lime?

Might be high ph


----------

